# Como modificar mi sistema de audio



## helix (Nov 11, 2010)

Debido a una omision publique el dia de ayer 2 temas iguales en el foro, por lo que un moderador atinadamente los elimino, sin embargo quisiera tener la oportunidad nuevamente de publicar dicho tema para que me sea de utilidad la informacion que los foreros gustosamente comparten.

El mensaje que escribi era el siguiente:

Hola a todos, les comento que hace aproximadamente 2 años hicimos una pequeña inversion en audio mi papa y yo, como no sabiamos de nada de audio y debido a nuestro presupuesto compramos una mezcladora amplificada sound track, 2 bocinas mitzu de 15" con driver economico de 1"m y un par de microfonos inalambricos sound track, después adquirimos 2 subwoofers Kaiser de 18" en cajones Turbo asi como una mezcladora mitzu con doble ecualizador, un amplificador Coupher 4000 y un micofono imitacion Shure. Hace unos meses comence a dedicarle mas tiempo a la lectura acerca del mundo del audio, por lo que lo que hice primero fue comprar un Crossover Behringer de 2,3 vias estereo y 4 mono, y un amplificador un Cerwin Vega 2800.


He ahorrado un tanto mas de dinero y ahora junto a mi hermano quisieramos pasar de un equipo amateur a uno semi-PRO, por lo que quisieramos consejos y sugerencias acerca de nuestro equipo.


El equipo lo utilizamos principalmente para reproducir musica grabada con una laptop, un poco para amenizar y otro poco para karaoke, y algunas veces musica en vivo, principalmete al aire libre aunque a veces en salones, todo esto principalmente en eventos familiares en promedio de 150 personas, sin embargo el equipo ya nos quedo chico, jejeje, por lo que quisieramos un equipo como para unas 250 y de una mejor calidad.


Por lo anterior es que quisieramos armar nuestro equipo con lo siguiente:

--> una mezcladora mediana con ecualizador
--> 4 bocinas de 12 o 15" con driver de compresion de 1.5 o 2"
--> 4 subwoofers de 18" en cajon tipo Cerwin vega, tipo turbo o en tipo Gauss
--> Amplificadores
--> Crossover
--> 2 microfonos inalambricos y 5 alambicos
--> pedestales para los micofonos
--> luces
--> controlador DMX
--> Estructura para luces
--> maquina de humo

Quisieramos que nos dieran su opinion, consejo, sugerencia de que equipo adquirir en que marca, y que caracteristicas y/o configuraciones; lo que cambiarimos es la mezcladora mediana, se comprarian las 4 bocinas de 12 o 15" con driver de dompresion de 1.5 o 2" y las mitzu se utilizarian como monitores para musica en vivo, se comprarian los 4 subwoofers de 18" o solo 2 y se escogera el tipo de cajon; de los amplificadores se pretende utilizar los que ya se tienen, el Cerwin se utilizaria a 4 ohms para conectar las 4 bocinas y posiblemete se compraria otor para los sunwoofers, el crossover que se tiene se seguirira utilizando; debido a que los microfonos ya no sirven del todo bien se comprarian nuevos asi como pedestales; asi tambien queremos comenzar con iluminacion por lo que pretendemos invertir un poco en ese rubro.


Les pedimos consejos de marcas y modelos de los diferentes equipos que necesitamos, todo de una gama media, ya que si bien queremos algo mejor de lo que tenemos, no tenemos recursos ilimitados, ademas de que la gente que escucha el equipo de sonido no se guia de que si son de marca tal o de otra tal, sino que se escuche bien, es por eso que decidimos comprar equipo de gama media que cumpla con las 3B´s (Bueno, bonito y barato), asi tambien les pedimos un estimado del costo del equipo y en donde es posible conseguirlo en Mexico DF.


Gracias por todo y saludos desde la capital del Mezcal, -Oaxaca- Mexico


----------



## Dano (Nov 18, 2010)

Viendo que no hay límite de precio solo un "barato", y tampoco potencia límite aquí va mi lista.

4 Medios-agudos los cubriría con unas JBL TR225 (U$S 900 el par de segunda mano)
4 Para graves 2x18 con caja reflex, usando de parlante unos JBL 2241H (U$S 150-200 cada JBL2241G cada uno, el resto es costo de madera y carpintero)

2 Amplificadores: Crest CA9 para los graves  (U$S 900 cada uno)
3 Amplificadores: Crest CA6 2 para los medios, y un tercero para retornos por si un dia compran. (U$S 600 cada uno)
Crossover ya tienes uno por lo visto
Microfonía: Shure, vale la pena cada dolar, SM58 SM57 y 2 kits inalambricos. (U$S 100 cada mic, el kit no me acuerdo el precio pero debe andar alrrededor de los 300) 
Jirafas de micrófono eso no se trata mucho de marcas sino de calidad, lo mejor es ir a verlas y ver como son. (U$S 50 por lo general)

En luces no opino porque no tengo ni idea.

Con este equipo tendrías varios kW de potencia disponibles, sería seguro por la calidad de los productos, rara vez se rompa, bastante práctico en el traslado.

Estimo que todo el equipo a potencia nominal/pico  debe cubrir unas 700 personas, compras la mitad de parlantes y amplificadores y cubres la mitad de personas...

El costo estimado aquí no va a ser el mismo que en México pero te lo dejo igual.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 18, 2010)

Che, JBL!!!... Bueno No dice que limites hay en cuanto al presupuesto. Igual puede ir por RCF o Beyma 

http://www.usspeaker.com/jbl 2241H-1.htm Te falló el precio

Compatriota, checa por acá http://www.foc-sonido.com/sucursales.php Tienen componentes de calidad.

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Nov 18, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Che, JBL!!!... Bueno No dice que limites hay en cuanto al presupuesto. Igual puede ir por RCF o Beyma
> 
> http://www.usspeaker.com/jbl 2241H-1.htm Te falló el precio
> 
> ...



En realidad me falto agregar " de segunda mano"


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 18, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> En realidad me falto agregar " de segunda mano"



Me lo imagine, pero tengo apetito por el spam por ahora... Realmente creo que esas JBL están sobrevaloradas...  Pero, bue. Son nuevas. Lo que si no comprendo es como pueden vender las trompetas para sus drivers tan caras!!!

Saludos!



			
				helix dijo:
			
		

> Les pedimos consejos de marcas y modelos de los diferentes equipos que  necesitamos, todo de una gama media, ya que si bien queremos algo mejor  de lo que tenemos, no tenemos recursos ilimitados, ademas de que la  gente que escucha el equipo de sonido no se guia de que si son de marca  tal o de otra tal, sino que se escuche bien, es por eso que decidimos  comprar equipo de gama media que cumpla con las 3B´s (Bueno, bonito y  barato), asi tambien les pedimos un estimado del costo del equipo y en  donde es posible conseguirlo en Mexico DF.


PS:Una firma que me agrada por la calidad de sus componentes y su buen precio es Eminence.


----------



## palomo (Nov 19, 2010)

Voto por Eminence para los sub en especial la SW1000, pero para medios me inclino por las DAS la verdad no me acuerdo en este momento el modelo pero son las que mejor para mi se han desempeñado, asi que por ahi ya tienes una referencia, En amplificadores la verdad la marca Coupher no aconsejo se comporta un poco mejor la Europower de beringher, pero el amplificador Cerwin Vega es mucho mejor, los Crest ya son de gama mayor si tienes un poco de dinero para invertir en estos los aconsejo ya que valen lo que cuestan y no tendras necesidad de cambiarlos mas adelante.

Saludos


----------

